# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور مجدد در سال 95

## Sajad1

با عرض سلام و درود
من متولد 75 هستم و تو پیام نور دانشجو هستم.میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم. آیا باید اول از دانشگاه انصراف بدم و برم تو کنکور ثبت نام کنم یا برم کنکور ثبت نام کنم و بعد از اینکه دانشگاه قبول شدم اونوقت از دانشگاه انصراف بدم؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

کنکور چی میخای بدی

----------


## Sajad1

ریاضی

----------


## khaan

فقط دانشجوهای روزانه باید قبل از ثبت نام انصراف داده باشن بقیه دانشگاه ها مثل پیام نور نیازی به انصراف قبل از ثبت نام در کنکور نیست.
شما میتونین انصراف بدین و در صورت قبولی در رشته جدید ثبت نام کنین فقط حواستون باشه که اگه از کارشناسی انصراف میدی انصراف شما همراه با اخذ مدرک معادل کاردانی نباشه.

----------

